# Which Cult Marine do you choose??



## Keecai (May 10, 2010)

Hello,
I am currently in the process of building a chaso marines army and was woundering which of the 4 cult marines you would choose and why?
Berzerkers
1k Sons
Plague Marines
Noise Marines

To get things started my favourites so far are the plague marines, T5 and FNP, thats awesome for a troops choice especially against other troops. Seem to hold their own in CC too.

So what do you choose Heresy??


----------



## jonkey (Apr 30, 2009)

this is a matter of taste ...
i love the noise marines models

normally i play against chaos players who either use combined nurgle/noise
or complete korne ...

so i have to say go for noise marines to bolter MC down


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

It depends partially on what type of list your building, but each cult troop has a role to play:

Khorne Berzerkers fill the role of crazy CC specialists. Charge a unit of 10 at something, and watch in awe as the attacks mount up. S5 I5 on the charge is definantly something to have on your side.

Plague Marines are the unit everyone loves, and whats not to love about them? T5 and a 3+ armour save combined with feel no pain ensures that unless someone REALLY wonts them dead, they will survive mostly intact for the game. They also excell in CC, mainly because of the T5 and FNP, but also because they can dish out some hurt, they are marines after all. They also can put the hurt on during the shooting phase, with the ability to take 2 special weapons. 

Thousand Sons are the designated marine killers, and for good reason. A squad of 10 puts out 20 S4 AP3 shots a turn, plus the Sorcerer gets his psychic power. Thats gonna put the hurt on anything with a 3+ armour save. TSons arnt the unit to get into CC, cause they will get stuck and the only method of reliable killing is the Sorcerer with his force weapon.

Noise Marines are somewhat unique IMO because they have the ability to dish out some serious punishment during both the shooting phase AND the assault phase. Being able to shoot 18 S4 AP5 shots, plus the Champ's Doom Siren being a S5 AP3 flamer template will cause some people a few problems. In CC, they will strike first against marines, and the champ can take either a power weapon or fist.

It really depends on what role you want your cult troops to fill

Hope this helps :victory:


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

in my army i tend to take 2 8 man squads of zerkers, and 2 5 man squads of PM's in rhinos, as a mobile fire base with 2 plasma, plus being in a rhino, there good for grabing an oblective and holding it, if i take T-sons, then i tend to use them to hold an objective on my side of the table, which makes it damm hard for the opponent to take it


----------



## daxxglax (Apr 24, 2010)

Berzerkers are a favorite of mine, and really just a good choice all around. Plague Marines are fantastic for holding objectives and are quite popular on the competetive scene

Thousand Sons are good killers of most things but they NEED Rhinos to achieve their full potential. They also tend to be expensive what with 60 point sorcerers mandatory and they have to take a psychic power. They have good survivability (4+ invulnerable save, anyone?), but don't let them get caught in close combat. 'Tis a shame the Sorcerer's FW is put to waste...

Noise Marines are interesting blokes, and a personal favorite of mine. They have the ability to dish out serious amounts of firepower . In my opinion, they're better at a range than in CC, even with I5, but an AP 3 flamer ain't a bad thing to have on the assault and can be used as assault troops in a pinch. Berzerkers reall do fill the combat niche better, though.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm a sons players so a thousand son squad for me. But as dawnstar has every one has a use, their effectivness of course varies with the list you take and the army your facing.

Plague marines may be tough but if they get caught in cc they can dissolve fairly rapidly to most units due to their low I value and small squad size. Berserkers are great in assualt but are useless at any range and struggle against evasive armies and against force where you don't assualt first. imo emperors children are stupidly overpriced when compared to a generic csm sqaud with IoS. Sons own at range, their force weapon can snipe characters, and they are tough due to their save but are expensive for basic troopers and can be overwelmed by large armies like nids and orks


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

If I am running a hard hitting fast moving army I run Berzerkers in Rhino's. If I'm playing a stationary fire base or foot slogger list I use plague marines. And if I want a cheap 5 man cult unit I take Noise marines with PS, and Doom siren.

More or less it breaks down like this.
-Plague marines: More expensive less CC effective marines, who can take some real nice ranged special weapons. (Great for holding objectives, and weathering light anti-infantry fire)

-Thousand Sons: Very poor at CC, although they have a random chance in every CC of instant killing multi-wound model. They almost make up for this with the ability to crank out 20 ap3 ranged attacks at 12"s, and can hold their own against the regular marine killers like howling banshees ext do to their 4+ inv save. Still they are very expensive fore a unit that will crumble under mass anti infantry fire weapons or dedicated CC units. Still if you want to take them then throw them in a rhino, and do a drive by on enemy MeQ units. Oh they also are the most expensive cult troop.

Berzerkers: The absolute best CC unit in the troops slot. They come with 1 more A, and WS then all the other options, and are 1+ higher I and S then a basic marine if they get the charge. Still they are no more survivable then a regular marine, but are the cheapest cult marine next to naked noise marines.

Noise marines: Their whole thing is cranking out more medium, and short ranged assault ranged anti-infantry attacks then all other CSM's. Still at 10 points more then a regular marine your better of just buying more marines then buying noise marines for ranged support. One of the best uses for these cult troops is in small units with a champion baring a Doom Siren, and power sword in a rhino. since it gives them 3 I-5 PW attacks, and a AP3 flamer. Also the Blastmaster is overpriced for what it does and will only really help if your going with the less cost effective static ranged support build.

In other words the most effective take all comers choices are Berzekers, and Plague marines. Probably why you see them so much more then the other two choices.


----------



## Malgron (Jan 6, 2010)

I like Plague Marines. They look cool and can take a nice selection of weapons so you can tool them for what you want to do, and their robust nature lets them last long enough to actually accomplish those tasks. They aren't a charging unit. They prefer to plod forward and rapid fire the hell out of things (plasma guns- gets hot doesn't really affect them with FNP) then let the enemy charge them with no bonus attacks thanks to blight grenades.

Berzerkers are relatively cheap and totally kick-ass at what they are supposed to do- letting blood flow!

Noise marines aren't afraid of assault, and with sonic blasters are a nice mobile anti-infantry unit, moving 6" and firing 24". Their weapons upgrades can get pricey.

1k sons are great MEQ killers but that power will cost you points wise. They don't need to find cover with their 4+ inv, and can fire 24" while moving (albeit slow and purposefully)

The interaction between the different types is where it's at. 

Rapid fire a unit with PM, let Zerkers charge them and the enemy unit will be toast.

Keep noise marines behind 1k sons for counter charging and to gain a cover save, and you will have firepower to take on all comers while on the move.

PM and 1k sons will benefit the most from having lesser daemons. After shooting something let the warp turds assault them and be on your merry way next turn, or stand and laugh until they kill your daemons, then rapid fire the survivors. Keep in mind you want them to kill the enemy or be killed during your opponents turn so unit size will have to be considered.

Despite warring amongst eachother, the flavours of chaos work quite well together.


----------



## Partof1 (Mar 2, 2010)

My personal favpurites are the Thousand Sons. The Aspiring Sorcerer offers some nice customization, and AP3 Bolters are much fun. Slow and purposeful is not great, but moving and firing 24" is excellent if you want them to keep opponents off your objectives. Don't get into CC with them, though. Their Invuln saves will keep them intact against some beefier opponents, but they can't really hurt back. As a desperate move, I suppose they could be used to tie a big guy up, theoretically, but they are pricy meatshields. 

Noise Marines are nice, with decent ranged Assault weapons, and the Init doesn't hurt any. 

Khorne Berzerkers are fun, excellent CC guys, and I've seen them best a Daemon Prince and Gene Stealers. Use with a Rhino, almost definitely. 

Plague Marines are a Favourite among many, and they are tough. They mostly do Basic CSM things, but better, and for a cost.


----------



## goldsmartie (Dec 11, 2009)

I personly dislike useing a limeted section, but if I had to chose I would get the plague marines. with all the high toughness models they have the opponent will have a hard time deciding what to fire the big guns at.


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

I believe you can not look at things in a way like this. All cult troops serve their purpose, heck, all units in every codex serve a purpose if you create them one. There is no ultimately best or worst of the cult troops. There is only roles you can place them in. 

I would wager that the Thousand Sons can play just as good a part as Plague Marines when it comes down to a proper list. 

Personally, however, I am a Thousand Sons man


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Whenever ive played with csm its been against sm so i always go for 1k sons as thier AP3 denies saves which means lots of enemys dead. Although I have always been drawn to plauge marines as i *hate* losing units so survival is very important to me.


----------



## Keecai (May 10, 2010)

I Feel the same, Nothing better than an enemy shooting a unit and not making a single kill!! haha


----------



## Malgron (Jan 6, 2010)

Then again, it's like Cruor99 said, 1k sons will get a save against weapons which would outright kill the PM. Cover helps but not in CC. A force consisting of both would be fun, PM in cover, 1k wherever they want.


----------



## Annabelle (Nov 24, 2008)

I keep seeing people saying to keep Thousand Sons out of CC, I consider this bad advice. My advice is to carefully choose how you get into CC with Thousand sons.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Well After playing alot of CSM battles (being the only army I have now) I have some opponions on the Types.

First off Beserkers are awsome in CC. Simple as that. With Furious charge they can charge with 4 attacks at WS 5, Str 5, and Int 5. That means statisticly alot of dead MEQ. Add in the PF Champ = dead MCs and Walkers. Even a squad of 4-5 PF Termies will fell the punch of 7 zerkers and PF Champ. Whatever I charge at dies 9/10 times. Simple unit. However they have to make it up the board. Also if they were charge by other assualty units like Death Company uke: they will die easy. So pull off the charge and laugh evily.

Sonic Marines are Expensive as fug. I been running a 1850-2000 point EC type army. Lots of Sonic Dakka, but typicaly feilding 3 units of 8. First lets talk price, ugg, 20 pts for a CSM with Fearless and Int 5. Add a champ with PW cost 30 more pts. I say PW cause why the hell would you run 25 pts (for something already expensive) PF champ hitting last when a 15 pt PW that strikes at Int 5. I found out its better cutting down enemy units into small numbers before they hit your expensive units back. Ontop of that if you add a Doom Siren, you have a Heavy Flamer with AP3. Again you just added another 15 Pts to a 50 Pt champ with PW. You have a 65 Pt beast that will crush MEQ at Range and in CC. If he dies you have 65 Pts of self ass kicking. I never recomend mixing a DS Champ with a mutiple SB/BM Noise Marine squad. Next is the Sonic Blaster and Blast Master. SB cost 5 pts. So the SB Marine is running at 25 Pts. So your spending 25 Pts for Bolter that always fires at 24" at either Heavy 3 or Assault 2. That means you can have mass medium Dakka at 24" and then if need be double tap at a approaching unit and charge at Int 5 with 3 attacks in CC. The BM adds to this with a Heavy 1 Krak Missle BLAST marker! Tight group of MEQ, good bye. On the Move the thing is a Heavy Bolter with Assault 2 profile. Both cases the damn thing causes pinning. Now you just took out a unit for a round possibly. However this marine cost 60 Pts altogether for this awsomness, ouch. So all in all NM are pretty flexible, and not so much awsome in CC or Range as Zekers or TS, but better than any other Cult Troop in be able to do both. Must play them carefully, give them cover everytime and let them sit on Objectives towards the middle ground. That way they can blast away and counter charge anything running or driving up to your lines. 

PMs, I use them twice in small battles against Zerker only army. At 23 pts your getting a unit that sits somewhere and does not budge. At all! Mortarion is proud. The combi of T 5, Fearless, and FNP means what wounds you get will be shruuged off realibaly. I was charged by 8 man Zerker Squad against my 8 man PM squad, and I lost three and killed one. After that initial Charge the Zerkers were slowly wiped out, leaving 2-3 PMs left. They were charged and lived. Its a awsome feeling :smoke:. The Blight gernades help alot too against thos Charging units. A PF champ is a must for those MC/Walkers. The PMs are at Int 3 anyway, they're hitting last usauly, so give him a PF to make those hits counts. Melta Guns are the best choice as well. Plasma Guns are good too for them thanks to FNP. Kit them out with Meltas or Plasma to let them shoot up those damn Termies or Tanks . Nuff said about them.

!k Sons, never use them. I have seen them in action. There awsome, they fill a special role in CSM list. There MEQ killers. The best one out there. Add in the Sorceror with Doom Bolt, WoC, or BoC and you have a Infatry killer. Being able to move and shoot while getting the most of their AP3 Bolters gives ya good on the move killyness. Also unlike any other Cult Troop they are the ONLY ones that laugh at taking cover thanks to their Inv Saves. So take that Rhino till it blows and walk up that board unafraid. In CC though you might as will take your models and throw them back in your case. At one attack with a Sorceror as your only reliable heavy hitter means Tac Marines have a shot at tacking you out. MC of t 6 and Wlakers will eat you alive in CC. Being Fearless and gaurantee to take extra Saves after CC wheres you down as well. Dont get in CC plain and Simple. 

Thats my input. Hope it helps.


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

Just pointing out on the above, the sorcerer has 2 attacks on the profile, 3 with the bolt pistol. He is by no means a weakling in close combat. And Gift of Chaos is overlooked: A well placed spawn can keep the enemy well out of your close combat!


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Cruor99 said:


> Just pointing out on the above, the sorcerer has 2 attacks on the profile, 3 with the bolt pistol. He is by no means a weakling in close combat. And Gift of Chaos is overlooked: A well placed spawn can keep the enemy well out of your close combat!



Tsons Sorceror is no weakling, however the rest of the squad with him in CC is still easy meat for a Generic CSM squad of = Pts with a PF in CC. the TSons have 1 base attack, 2 on the charge. The Sorceror has 4 on charge, however he still has 1 single measly wound. Enough Wound allocations will neutralise his CC effectivness. Then the whole squad is in worse shape. 

GoC is awsome to turn IC into your servant. However its usless most of the time against anything T5 or higher. The Power has to be use in the beggining of your turn, that means any competent player will stay the easy reach of 6" away from your Sorceror at the start of your turn, easy day. Plus your Sorceror has to make a Psy Check to use the thing, in 5th with So many Anti Psy abilities/ Mech transportation makes it difficult power to pull off. Its awsome when it works, but in a competitive setting its almost impossible to fire off. In a Kill Pt game its worse as that Spawn counts as a KP . 

Tson are good at Dakka MEQ and walking into Big Guns unafraid. However their Expensive and get own in CC. Use them with caution.


----------



## King Gary (Aug 13, 2009)

Had this awesome idea some years ago for a rock concert diorama using noise marines as the band, some khorne bezerkers in a mosh pit below the stage then some wailling banshees from the vampire counts range as backing singers and the spirit hosts as the rest of the crowd. Alas, could never justify the expense but would be quality.

Apologies, not stricly a relevant post it's just the OP reminded me about it for some reason


----------



## Keecai (May 10, 2010)

interesting but slightly off topic.... Sounds like it would be cool tho.
I thing for the cult choices i might try a mix of plagues zerkers and then at higher levels noise marines. 
Its a tough one to call.. Haha


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

My apologies, WiT, it seemed like you claimed the Sorcerer only had 1 attack  

But about Gift of Chaos, it could very well turn the tide in a close combat for the sons. Say that an enemy charges them (let's say a regular CSM squad with a fist.) The CSM squad numbers 10, the Sons 9. The CSM would hit at the same time as the Sons. 

CSM would get 3 attacks each, so all in all 27 attacks. Half of which hit, half of which then wound. That's 6 wounds. Meaning 2 dead Sons. 

Sons hit back: 1 attack each, numbering 8 attacks. 2 of which manage to wound. Meaning 2\3 of a chance to actually kill a marine. However, sorcerer has 3 attacks: half of those hit, roughly 75% chance to wound (let's say the Sons failed to kill a marine, and the Sorcerer did.) 

The Champion hits: 3 attacks, half hits, 1 definitive wound. 50% chance of killing a Son.
Let's say he doesn't. 
Fearless wounds are handled, nothing dies due to saves.

Next turn, you start: Turn the champion into a spawn. 

Assault phase comes again: 18 attacks, 9 hits, 4.5 wounds. 0.75 sons die, let's say they don't. 

Sons strike back: 8 attacks, 2 wounds go through, .66 marines die. Let's say they don't.
Sorcerer: Kills 1.

Spawn now hits with D6 wounds, let's say he rolls a 4. Hits with 2, 2\3 chance of wounding, let's say both do. .66 chance of marine dying, let's say one does. 

The CSM are now fewer than the Thousand Sons.

Now the CSM would be forced to take a leadership test at -2, and things would only go downhill from there. Now, granted, your Thousand Sons might be bogged down there for the rest of the game, but dice are dice and things could go worse or better.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Actually thats a downright awsome CC tatic. I like it.


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> Actually thats a downright awsome CC tatic. I like it.


I hope that's not meant sarcastically?  

If not, thanks 


It should be noted, however, that units like Ork Boyz and Khorne Berzerkers will still probably beat them down. However, those are the most severe threats one could face with this list and should be dealt with accordingly.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Its not. I think if I were to do a Fluffy 1k Sons list I would have to run a Squad of TS with GoC (more so than WT) and a Tzeentch DP for CC reasons alone. The rest of the TS squads can do their shooty shooty die MEQ.


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

It should also be noted that 1k-Sons are also fantastic GEQ killers. Few other basic weapons deny the 4+ saves, so don't go into thinking they are purely there for MEQ. They are an awesome unit, that does a lot of things well, and my choice for a list any day


----------



## Keecai (May 10, 2010)

The problem is the abundance of saves available goes some way to negating the AP bonus of the weapons.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Last week, I saw Gift of Chaos save a 1k sons squad from the predations of a Daemon Prince. It was really just luck, but the sheer fact that happened is a major +1 for the 1k sons.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Well as much as I hate to say it, thousand sons are overpointed. Not the rubrics's they are fine for something with a 24inch range and ap3 weaponry plus a 4+ invun. Its the fact that you have to take a sorceror, which is soooooo expensive for what he is. You average thousand sons squad comes out far too high, points cost wise

Noise marines, dont live up to there points cost, so are rarely taken

Plague marines. Hardy difficult to kill, solid choice with two special weapons

Khorne beserkers. my personal favourite, when you see them coming towards you, you have to be scared. Your average marine but more of a beast in combat, thus cheap enough to put a load of squads in rhino's and charge


----------



## Malgron (Jan 6, 2010)

I like the Gift of chaos idea. Since he has MoT, couldn't he use it twice since it doesn't count as firing? If so he could kill an IC and squad champ and make 2 Spawn  Ahriman could cripple a unit and tangle it up with 3 Spawn.

Or they could fail psychic tests 

I'm a PM guy myself but after reading the HH 1k sons, I have been wanting to add some 1ks to my army

edit: also in Kill point, you don't _have_ to put a spawn in, just use it as target removal. Pluck 2 squad champs within 6" of vehicle hull


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

Malgron said:


> I like the Gift of chaos idea. Since he has MoT, couldn't he use it twice since it doesn't count as firing? If so he could kill an IC and squad champ and make 2 Spawn  Ahriman could cripple a unit and tangle it up with 3 Spawn.


Well I'll be damned. So he could


----------



## Keecai (May 10, 2010)

Thats a sneaky trick! but rules wise looks completely above board. good job!!


----------



## Trueclaw (May 23, 2010)

I play against a lot of chaos and i used to use them but i converted. anyway, i think that noise marines are the very best. they are great at shooting throwing payloads of s4 ap5 shots out with their heavy 3 or assault 2 sonic blasters.

plus the I5 gives them first hits like zerkers most of the time, including when you get assaulted. If your new and havent played a lot id say start with noise marines. you have to worry less about being the one to be assaulting, and you can sit and shoot. 

then you get the doom siren, so you can do some serious softening up before you assault. altogether i would say noise is the way to go. i wouldn't fiddle around with blasmasters though, to costly with all the sonic blasters.
also, I would say, use a power weapon with them more often than a fist. make use of that I5.

Nurgel is also a great god to follow. I see a lot of people talking about the T5 and ability to take the two special weapons, but don't forget the defensive grenades! Drive em up in a rhino and unload 2 rapid fire plasmas. I usually dont use plasma in my current army because you cant assault after you rapid fire. but with plague you dont really want to with I3, plus with the defensive grenades they lose their extra attack for assaulting, and since they go last against normal marines, put your fists in there, maybe a plasma pistol too, and if they roll a one to hit with the plasma guns and pistol you have a 3+ and if you fail you still get your FNP 4+. 

I used to use noise and plague, both work well in cc and with shooting. Plasma and fists with the plague and power weapons and a doomsiren with the noise. 2 and 2, using the noise as back up for the plague most of the time.

Thousand sons are great for killing marines, but i feel they dont pull their weight in cc. I used them a few times, i loved the psychic flamer, but it wasnt good enough to make up for the 1 attack a model. not when compared to the doom siren. 

And then there's Khorne... well, they are fun but they don't make friends well. Fluff wise they don't get along with any of the other cult marines. in fact in an older codex you couldn't use Khorne with Slanesh i think it was... they fought or just couldn't be fielded together. something like that. They are awesome if ou can get the assault off, and against a good opponent sometimes you just can't. plus they lack real fire power. By no means do i down play the awesomeness of khorne though! Seeing the psychological effect of 4 rhinos full of zerkers is great. 

but in any tournament i would still say noise, power weapon, doom siren and plague with a plasma gun and a melta gun, fist, and a plasma pistol, with 1 or 2 lash princes's and 2 or 3 defilers with all cc weapons and the battle cannon. it's powerful and it wins. you have all the templates, lash is awesome, and some scarry units!

but, to answer your main question, i like noise.


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm a bit of an anomaly (though, not as much as I had originally thought--seems like there's a couple folk out there that think similar to me  ).

I always, *always* run Thousand Sons... Why, in the gods names would I do that, I hear you ask... I dig the models, and the fluff, mainly. But, they also have their uses.

Just due to the nature of the game, you're occasionally going to run into an objective that's wide out in the open. A squad of 'sons will camp on it better than plagues, most of the time. If you're up against orks or nids, not so much, obviously, but if you're up against a typical chaos or marine army, or even guard, they do quite well. Plasma cannons, vindis, bassies, etc will stomp plagues out in the open--no feel no pain. At least the 'sons have an invuln at that point. Clearly, this is a very limited application, but it is still something to add to our overall bag of tricks (albeit, a spikey, skull laden bag). Did I mention I dig the models? 

My 'sons, for a squad of 10 (when I'm not playing to fluff), comes in at 297. Pretty pricey. I face marines a lot, so their AP3 bolters are great (again, obviously). I haven't found many powers that just stand up and scream, "OMG that's awesome!" ...other than Gift of Chaos... Spawning or removing a target model? Yes please. 

Long winded, one turn battle report on an apoc game follows--skip paragraph if not interested.

I had 4 squads of 5 in a stormlord (and another stormlord kitted the same), plus two defilers facing orks. An ork mob of 100 (an apoc formation) Waagh'd on turn two, hit my daemon prince I had standing on cover, plus one of my stormlords. There were 4 nobs in the ork horde engaged with my prince and a stormlord. Fortunately, where my prince was positioned, he got one nob in base to base with him, and could only get a couple boys in base to base, and only had a limited number of attacks coming in at him (attacks from the nob's PK, plus the two boys, plus anything within two inches of those boys), and I rolled really well for my armor and invulns, DP took no wounds. My turn rolls around, I chose to do something with the 'sons (instead of the two defilers embarked) and GoC'd 8 times from the stormlord. I spawned 4 nobs and a boy. At that point, he had nothing in that massive brick of orks that could wound my prince on anything less than a 6. Lucky rolling, but god awful fun. Not only did I not have to worry about the nobs anymore, but I had 5 spawn adding weight of attacks to the brick.

But yes, I always take a squad of 'sons with GoC. Anything else I take, I go berzerkers, simply because they excel where the 'sons lack.


----------



## Ghost792 (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm all for the noise marines, which doesn't say much since I run Emperor's Children. The sonic weapons are great, 5 pts per model for a stormbolter that gets an extra shot if you stand still. The blastmaster is ok, not as effective as the SBs, especially for its points, although I've had one rip the Demolisher Cannon off of my brother's Vindicator once. The other cult troops are good too, but it's the noise marines that stand out for me.


----------



## LostIsland (May 7, 2009)

Each of the cults can be described as either: the gun (1k sons), the shield (plague), the sword (zerkers), or the speed (noise), so you build your army around 2 of those concepts. gun/sword lists aren't the most fluffy, but can be pretty funny to watch (kharn with a squad of sons anyone?), while most people run the sword/shield lists.

I run 1ksons and plague, just cause I love the fluff of the 1ksons (and seeing a dread get bogged down for 4 game turns is hillarious), and plagues cause I like a "reliable" plasma platform


----------

